# Double nach Int konvertieren ?



## Falke (21. Sep 2003)

Hallo, ich bin totaler Java noob und brauche Hilfe beim konvertieren von einem Double Wert in einen Integer Wert. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, aber ich bekomme immer nur Fehlermeldungen wenn ich es irgendwie probiere. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?

Edit: Und was bedeutet der Befehl charAt(); ?


----------



## jptc.org (21. Sep 2003)

Also bei den Klassen (nicht primitive Typen) geht das relativ einfach:


```
Double dou = new Double(35.345d);
Integer in = new Integer(dou.intValue());
```

bei den primitven Datentypen wird es noch einfacher:


```
double dou = 35.678d;
int i = (int) dou;
```

Das Ganze kann man natürlich noch verbessern und besonders auch Rundungsregeln besser beachten. Die Klasse _java.lang.Math_ bietet eine Menge Methoden zur Arbeit mit primitiven Datentypen.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------

